# Nightmare



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Something different. 
Took me quite a while.
I carved a wig head with a exacto blade for 4 hours maybe, mached it, appled sculpt or coat for many hours and coats, painted it, added teeth, man do I need an air brush,
14 hours later


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Krough I LOVE it! It's different than what I have seen you do so far. I like the new twist in him a lot. Is there anything you CAN'T do?


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey that thing looks like something out of "Nightmare Before Christmas" a dead clown or something should have that pop out of a jack in the box or soemthing great job. :jol:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Dang creepy krough! Cool stuff!


----------



## screamer (Nov 8, 2005)

That is plain creepy...in a good way I mean....could be used as an alien or
a number of things...GOOD WORK!!! It's just creepy....


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very cool! Reminds me of the evil doctor in "The Nightmare Before Christmas"! Extremely creepy.

::que x-files theme song::


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Man, that is the shi*s. Awesome. Being a member of the Non-home haunters union, I would like to say that is awesome.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey! Looks great! Way to carve!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Twisted. And unusual. Nice job thinking outside of the box.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Heh, I'd go nuts if I carved for 4 hours...


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Wwwwwooooowwwww............ so..... so...... WoW.............. :>


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

All I can say is WHOA!!!!
When members of your family see the things that you create..do they ever shy away from you....just for a second.

I love this new creation. I wish I could get that creep effect in the things I create.
You realize of course, children will NEVER approach your door....even for candy...LOL
Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

If I pulled a 4 hour carving marathon, my face would look like that.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Evil incarnate, Krough. Nice work!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice. Uber Creepy. I like it!!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Egad...


----------



## RGalati (Sep 12, 2006)

wow that is freaky I like it


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> If I pulled a 4 hour carving marathon, my face would look like that.


I just realized how amusing it is that I find 4 hours of carving nasty... but I make chainmail. I must be crazy.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

he sort of looks like golem from the LOTR books


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone. This prop was a new direction for me. I am quite pleased with it. he is very creepy. When I have him completely done (body, and setting) Ill post him again. He was fairly inexpensive to make since his head is based on a wig head (2$), he was just very time expensive. Id say he was maybe 10-15$ in materials max, with the eyes being the most expensive.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Krough, it seems that you are passing the term "prop" and heading straight into art! Very nice work!


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Nicely done, that thing is awesome!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

This is awesome; the eyes make it look like it's alive!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Krough-Wow!!! He makes my eyes hurt......


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow! Creepy indeed. Great job.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

That is so screwed up.
I think I'm in love. 

Seriously awesome though.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

www.grimvisions.com/images/movies/nightmare final.wmv


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Krough,
What can I say? Wow!!!! That thing gives me the willies!!!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Creepy Creepy Creepy Creepy Creepy Creepy Creepy Creepy Creepy Creepy
Nice work Krough!! He turned out great!!!


----------

